

Photoshop is killing me when... - helloiamvu
http://photoshopkiller.com/

======
AbeEstrada
Avocode

[http://i.imgur.com/B11zMdK.png](http://i.imgur.com/B11zMdK.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/1PkX4g2.png](http://i.imgur.com/1PkX4g2.png)

Source: [http://vimeo.com/92059385](http://vimeo.com/92059385)

~~~
swim33
Sketch is much better than that...

~~~
helloiamvu
Avocode is not really competing sketch. It's more for developers to export
assets, css, svg, fonts from designs.

------
iLoch
Why do I have to share to see more complaints?

------
karmiq33
Here is some info about Photoshopkiller
[http://insidecube.com/posts/photoshop-are-we-going-to-
kill-p...](http://insidecube.com/posts/photoshop-are-we-going-to-kill-
photoshop/)

------
waitingkuo
It announces two week later. But Sketch is onsale this week...

~~~
helloiamvu
We are not really competing Sketch. Landing Page for Avocode coming soon :)
See this [http://i.imgur.com/B11zMdK.png](http://i.imgur.com/B11zMdK.png)

------
FrankyDee
Fuck avocode!

